# CDC: Masks Offer More Protection Than We Thought



## Robert59 (Nov 12, 2020)

Agency says masks also protect wearers from COVID-19 

Evidence has pointed for some time to the fact that face masks can cut down on the risk of you spreading the coronavirus to others if you're infected. Now the CDC says masks do even more: The health agency says a face covering can protect you as well, reports CNN. I
https://www.newser.com/story/298631/cdc-masks-protect-wearers-too.html


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2020)

If the mask & the distancing both help stop the spread ? Why do the number of cases continue to rise ?

Seems to me that if the mask does the job? we do not need the distancing ..... conversely if the distancing works ? we should not need the mask. They [the authorities] claim the use of both are being accepted & more widely in use. If all that is true? then why is the disease still spreading?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> If all that is true? then why is the disease still spreading?



Simply because millions continue to think that this virus is a hoax, and the rules don't apply to them.  The mask and distancing protocols are Not 100% effective, but they certainly help reduce the chances.  Only if the vast majority start to take this virus seriously will we ever see the numbers of cases begin to decline.


----------



## gennie (Nov 12, 2020)

It's all conjecture - someone's best guess.  There are few verifiable facts because you cannot prove a negative.  IOW you cannot prove that B did not happen just because A was not done.

The best we can do is be as transparent as possible about known facts, something that has not been done on a government level.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Simply because millions continue to think that this virus is a hoax, and the rules don't apply to them.  The mask and distancing protocols are Not 100% effective, but they certainly help reduce the chances.  Only if the vast majority start to take this virus seriously will we ever see the numbers of cases begin to decline.


I agree 100%, Don.

I've mentioned it again and again, if those who think this is all a big joke keep on the path they are on, we're going to be under the umbrella of imposed guidelines and rules forever.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> If the mask & the distancing both help stop the spread ? Why do the number of cases continue to rise ?
> 
> Seems to me that if the mask does the job? we do not need the distancing ..... conversely if the distancing works ? we should not need the mask. They [the authorities] claim the use of both are being accepted & more widely in use. If all that is true? then why is the disease still spreading?



Because people are stupid. Period.


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Because people are stupid. Period.




 You're a people too.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> You're a people too.



My case rests.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> If the mask & the distancing both help stop the spread ? Why do the number of cases continue to rise ?
> 
> Seems to me that if the mask does the job? we do not need the distancing ..... conversely if the distancing works ? we should not need the mask. They [the authorities] claim the use of both are being accepted & more widely in use. If all that is true? then why is the disease still spreading?


Because people are *NOT* masking and *NOT* masking properly and *NOT* distancing. That's why. They are not complying with the necessary things we were supposed to be doing from the beginning. If they had just done what was mandated the first time we may not be looking at another lockdown. They can't even stay away from people in the lockdown. This isn't a one or the other option. If people don't do all of it and do as they're asked we will be stuck with this thing.

It's already out of control according to an article I read today in our local paper. I tried to look for it online but can't find it. They said it's so far out of control now that they don't believe we'll be able to get it under control here in the US. Not without a huge death toll. This is what happens when people don't follow the rules and do what they damn well please.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 13, 2020)

"This is what happens when people don't follow the rules and do what they damn well please."

*Exactly!*
All the idiots running around yelling it's my constitutional right to not wear a mask, and those who were/are "living their lives" in spite of those who are "cowering" due to Covid-19. 


I would say more but after all I've read and see how we're heading due to those who lack any common sense, I would probably be booted out from here. 
I'm just so angry at all those who contributed to the spread of this deadly virus by their lack of caring for others.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> They said it's so far out of control now that they don't believe we'll be able to get it under control here in the US.


The US won't get it under control until a large portion of our population has been vaccinated.  
Until then we'll probably continue to deal with restricted lives and rising infection rates.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

I agree, StarSong. Unfortunately, there is a segment of our population who have decided not to trust the findings of science. So they violate all the common sense admonishments, and then when the disease surges, they actually have the nerve to say, "See? The masks don't work!"


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The US won't get it under control until a large portion of our population has been vaccinated.
> Until then we'll probably continue to deal with restricted lives and rising infection rates.


You all better hope this vaccine is the savior they claim it will be. Otherwise we are truly screwed.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You all better hope this vaccine is the savior they claim it will be. Otherwise we are truly screwed.


The Pfizer vaccine appears to be a logistical nightmare.  Perhaps Moderna's version will be a more practical solution.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The Pfizer vaccine appears to be a logistical nightmare.  Perhaps Moderna's version will be a more practical solution.


My problem is I have to find out what's in it before I can even think about taking it. There is formaldehyde in a regular flu shot. Which no one told me about. Which is why I can't take it. I'm allergic. The 3 yrs I had it they're lucky they didn't kill me with it. If they can't provide me with a list of active ingredients I'm not taking it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 13, 2020)

Blame it all on those young kids with their "High Fives", & their house parties.  One dirty hand slapping another dirty hand slapping another dirty hand slapping another dirty hand.  Can't blame me; I'm sitting home reading books & never, never, never give a "High Five" to anyone.  The maskers have been screaming at the non-maskers for months but for the last 2 months everyone around here is wearing masks, social distancing, sanitizing their hands like crazy & there is no more social gathering at all.  Yet, the numbers rose from around 80/day to 480/day.  Go Figure!  There is more to this pandemic then forcing everyone to put on 3 layered masks or 5 layered or whatever.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 13, 2020)

Well now they are saying my handmade cloth masks are no good. I have to have the three-ply surgical masks they sell in stores.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Blame it all on those young kids with their "High Fives", & their house parties.  One dirty hand slapping another dirty hand slapping another dirty hand slapping another dirty hand.  Can't blame me; I'm sitting home reading books & never, never, never give a "High Five" to anyone.  The maskers have been screaming at the non-maskers for months but for the last 2 months everyone around here is wearing masks, social distancing, sanitizing their hands like crazy & there is no more social gathering at all.  Yet, the numbers rose from around 80/day to 480/day.  Go Figure!  There is more to this pandemic then forcing everyone to put on 3 layered masks or 5 layered or whatever.



"everyone around here is wearing masks, social distancing, sanitizing their hands like crazy & there is no more social gathering at all"

*Everyone?*
You know that for sure? You know every person personally and know they are being safe? You know their families and friends, and friends of friends?

Undoubtedly some have not followed safety precautions.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Well now they are saying my handmade cloth masks are no good. I have to have the three-ply surgical masks they sell in stores.


For where? Most places accept 3 ply fabric masks.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> For where? Most places accept 3 ply fabric masks.


The experts are saying cloth masks don't supply enough protection so people need to purchase 3-ply surgical masks sold at stores.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Judycat said:


> The experts are saying cloth masks don't supply enough protection so people need to purchase 3-ply surgical masks sold at stores.


I don't know where you got your information but this was posted in LiveScience 2 days ago.

*Wearing a cloth face mask protects you and others from getting COVID-19, CDC says*

Rachael Rettner 2 days ago

Previously, the CDC had emphasized the role of cloth face masks in blocking the release of infectious virus particles when the wearer coughs, sneezes or talks, thus protecting others from someone who has COVID-19.

But this week, the agency updated its guidelines to say that cloth masks also provide "filtration for personal protection," meaning the masks can filter out potentially infectious droplets from the air, and thus protect the wearer.

The CDC notes that the effectiveness of cloth masks at filtering particles has varied widely across studies, but masks with multiple layers of cloth and higher thread counts have shown superior protection compared with those that have a single layer and low thread count. In some cases, cloth face masks have been shown to filter nearly 50% of very small particles (less than 1 micron) from the air, the agency said. (Fine droplets, also known as aerosols, are no bigger than 10 microns and are released when people talk, potentially carrying infectious particles.)

Read more here...
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...rs-from-getting-covid-19-cdc-says/ar-BB1aVnf0


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Judy I think where people get into trouble with the masks is when they are wearing a single layer cloth mask. The neck gators, the bandanas, the masks that are just 2 pieces of fabric with nothing in the middle and no filters.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Judy I think where people get into trouble with the masks is when they are wearing a single layer cloth mask. The neck gators, the bandanas, the masks that are just 2 pieces of fabric with nothing in the middle and no filters.


Exactly. Or any old mask is fine as far as I'm concerned. Not really that concerned.


----------



## gennie (Nov 14, 2020)

In masks, as in most things, there is probably a good, better and best.  And anything is likely better than nothing in this case.

If I can't afford the best, I'll settle for good enough rather than do without.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Well now they are saying my handmade cloth masks are no good. I have to have the three-ply surgical masks they sell in stores.


Or wear two masks (four layers).  Or as @gennie says (above), settling for good enough is better than doing without.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Judycat said:


> The experts are saying cloth masks don't supply enough protection so people need to purchase 3-ply surgical masks sold at stores.



Judycat, what's your source for this information?  I haven't seen it anywhere else. All the sources I've seen have said that cloth is good enough.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 14, 2020)

rgp said:


> If the mask & the distancing both help stop the spread ? Why do the number of cases continue to rise ?
> 
> Seems to me that if the mask does the job? we do not need the distancing ..... conversely if the distancing works ? we should not need the mask. They [the authorities] claim the use of both are being accepted & more widely in use. If all that is true? then why is the disease still spreading?


Why? Because 1. Of those who are still refusing to wear masks.  2. Many are not wearing their masks correctly...about 40% of the people I see when I go out are not.  3. People get lax especially around their family members.  4. People are not socially distancing while at the same time ignoring mask mandates.
One thing that gets me is how governors of these states where cases are rising refuse to issue mask mandates.  What is wrong with them? How many deaths will it take.....or maybe it will take members of their families dying before they get how important masks are. Also have you seen how many gatherings, huge parties and such have been held during this pandemic?  People, especially those who are not taking the virus seriously, are just asinine!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 14, 2020)

Apparently I'm not the only one who heard about 3-ply masks being the best thing. Last week there were displays of boxes of these masks all over my local WalMart. Today they are all gone.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Judycat, what's your source for this information?  I haven't seen it anywhere else. All the sources I've seen have said that cloth is good enough.


After sleuthing around this morning I found it on the WHO website.  One layer of absorbent cotton (like a tee shirt), one of moisture resistant fabric (poly or poly cotton) and a non-woven fiber filter inserted in between.  
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...9/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masks 

I'm not getting all new masks. Wearing four layers of masks plus all my other COVID safety habits feels more than sufficient.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m a Aussie however during the election in the US  ( oh dear no I’m not mentioning politics )

I noticed during the non stop news about that subject how loose fitting allot of the cloth masks were, 
I also noticed how many had their masks under their noses and allot were very poorly made / baggy over the nose / chin area ,
                         to me that looked like false sense of security / protection

I experimented with heaps of pattens during the worst period of the virus in Australia due to my daughters work in a aged care where she was required to wear a mask 

I made heaps of them with 3 layers of fabric including a layer of superfine non woven fabric

There were zero cases of virus in the aged care home ,no workers or residents effected
Thankfully none of my family has been effected by the virus


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

@Kadee46, you're so right about how many Americans are less than vigilant about wearing masks properly.  It's very sad.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 14, 2020)

This is the style I settled on ....if you have glasses they don’t fog  up using this design I think it’s because of the side pleats . I made a few very similar but without pleats they were a bit suffocating


----------



## Judycat (Nov 14, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> This is the style I settled on ....if you have glasses they don’t fog  up using this design I think it’s because of the side pleats . I made a few very similar but without pleats they were a bit suffocating
> View attachment 133453


Nice. That's the kind I made too. They fit really well.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks @Judycat it’s handy we learned to sew , it was a compulsory subject when I went to high school ( I loved sewing )


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> This is the style I settled on ....if you have glasses they don’t fog  up using this design I think it’s because of the side pleats . I made a few very similar but without pleats they were a bit suffocating
> View attachment 133453


Wow!

You made that mask, Kadee?


----------



## Kadee (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow!
> 
> You made that mask, Kadee?


No I didn’t but I’ve made heaps that look the same, @Aunt Bea I’m not home at the moment to take a photo of the one and only one I have left ( my family have the rest ) 
I will post a photo next week


----------

